# Just signing on...



## Ylager (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello all,
New member here - looks like a place where I can learn something. I'm with a local community theater group who has no theater, so we do constant "road shows". It can be quite a technical challenge, depending on the show. 
Looks like I've become the technical guy by default - I'm the geezer with the most power tools. Along with that, I act, direct, build sets, raise funds and .....well, you know the story. 
Anyway, good to be aboard. At some point maybe I can even contribute!


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the booth Ylager! There are many of us who have been exactly in your shoes. Get to know the search function, there is a lot of good information in the archives to learn from. If you have a question always ask, someone here will know. It's a great community with a lot of fun people.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome. I'll pass along good advice given to me. Post a new thread in the new members area. Tell us more about yourself, where you are located, what shows you've done, are planning on doing, etc. Someone nearby may just have those extra Lekos you need to borrow, or have an AudryII sitting in his garage! Or know which fixture personality for the Showgun is the best one for the grandMA.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, I'm dense. I didn't realize we were already in the new members area. That'll teach me to pay closer attention when I just select "new posts." Slinking away now sheepishly...Aussies and Scotch don't get any illicit ideas.


----------



## Ylager (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been with the Actor's Guild of Schuylkill County (Pottsville, PA and surrounding area) for about 7 years. We have a very good core group and do some pretty amazing things with minimal equipment and a shoestring budget.
We've done _The Odd Couple, Hello Dolly, Plaza Suite, Barefoot in the Park, Blithe Spirit, Meshuggah Nuns, It's a Wonderful Life:A Radio Play_, some John O'Hara adaptations (he's originally from Pottsville), which biographer Matthew Bruccoli attended, and a bunch of murder mysteries as fund raisers for local organizations. We've also collaborated with some other groups doing _Picnic, Steel Magnolias, The Sound of Music, Guys and Dolls, Christmas Carol _and a Lincoln assassination re-enactment. 
I'm having a blast but every show brings new challenges that this forum could probably help with. I'm looking forward to hanging out here.


----------



## Van (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! I think you'll find a lot of us have a background in community theatre, and will hold your efforts in high regard. Ask what you want and answer what you can.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 27, 2007)

So by googlemaps' estimation, it's 96.4 mi – about 1 hour 52 mins from Pottsville to charcoaldabs. Maybe he could design a show for you. He's not very busy, or he wouldn't be hanging out here all the time. I hear he has all of January available. One caveat-he's only 16 and a bit of a smarta**. Oh, and he can't tell the difference between a 6x9 and a 6x12! He also keeps trying to hook up 3ø to his iBook, and then gets free power adapters from Apple.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 28, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> P.S. I got that internship, so the month is not free. Regional theatre, here I come! (Though I could swear I've mentioned that like 10 times already.)



Don't worry about it Charc, it's clear from earlier in this thread that Derek does more writing than reading.


----------



## Logos (Sep 28, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> ...Aussies and Scotch don't get any illicit ideas.


It's Scots, people from Scotland are Scots, not Scotch. Scotch is a drink, a beautiful drink especially when it's from Islay.

Sorry about that Ylager, but being Australian I always like to correct these little misunderstndings before they turn into wars. 
Welcome aboard. I do a lot of small scale Theatre in fit-ups so although I'm several thousand kilometres away and a century or so ahead of you imperial measurement types I can possiby offer some suggestions and maybe get some advice from you.
PS we use sensible electricity too.

(The metric war is largely being kept alive by Gafftaper but I enjoy it too.)


----------



## Ylager (Sep 28, 2007)

Logos - They can call Scots anything they want as long as they keep making Bowmore.
Everyone else - thanks for the warm welcome. Yeah, Pottsville is about 2 hours northwest of Philly and 100 years behind, but I like it.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 28, 2007)

Logos said:


> It's Scots, people from Scotland are Scots, not Scotch. Scotch is a drink, a beautiful drink especially when it's from Islay.
> Sorry about that Ylager, but being Australian I always like to correct these little misunderstndings before they turn into wars.


...and being an alcoholic I like to correct the drink order before it hits my table...



We don't have any fun around here at all Ylager, it's a very serious group.


----------



## jwl868 (Sep 28, 2007)

Logos said:


> It's Scots, people from Scotland are Scots, not Scotch. ...



For decades (probably centuries), we've been called "Scotch-Irish" in the USA. More recently, "Scots-Irish" and/or "Ulster-Scots" is used. 

Joe


----------

